# Max size Cassette



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

I just bought a Specialized Crux Disc Apex, but haven't brought it home yet. I'm not planning on racing, will mostly be riding gravel roads etc, with some 15% sustained climbs. The bike comes equipped with a short cage Apex derailleur and an 11-28 cassette. I would like to put on a 12-36 cassette. Will the long cage Apex derailleur work or will I need a mountain derailleur such as X9? Crank is 36/46.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i think the largest cassette the long cage apex/rival will fit (on paper) is the 11-32. for 36 teeth it sounds like you'll need the mountain RD, but maybe people have used the long cage apex with the 12-36 to great effect.


----------

